# Rev. Samuel Doak



## Fly Caster (Apr 4, 2005)

I've been interested in learning more about this man. He's something of a legend in these parts, a Presbyterian from the late 1700's who was instrumental in founding a number of churches. 

Anyone know of any resources availible?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 4, 2005)

The Early American Presbyterian homepage has a bio of Rev. Doak. 

And the Washington College Academy, which he founded, has further information about him.


----------

